# DotMod 24mm Replacement Glass



## Rude Rudi (1/12/20)

Hi

Any vendor have stock = DotMod 24mm Replacement Glass?
I cant find anything online...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (1/12/20)

The RTA glass? Check BLCK Vapor. They had very recently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (1/12/20)

the Reload24 glass fits as well if you dont come right with OEM

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (1/12/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/glass-replacement-and-compatibillity.t68974/
Please add a comment


Rude Rudi said:


> Hi
> 
> Any vendor have stock = DotMod 24mm Replacement Glass?
> I cant find anything online...



if you find something else that works.


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/12/20)

Thanks all!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

